# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بالا بردن سرعت تایپ با بازی Typer Shark

## mohsen_archi

از ویژگی های این بازی:
بالا بردن سرعت تایپ فارسی با تایپ کلمات فارسی
در صورت انتخاب زبان به انگلیسی به غیر از اینکه سرعت تایپ کلمات انگلیسی شما بالا می رود معانی کلمات را هم نشان می دهد که برای تقویت زبان انگلیسی می تواند مفید باشد
قابلیت اضافه و ویراش لغات
قابلیت اضافه و ویراش کردن مرحله ها
قابلیت اجرا در کلیه ویندوز ها
و..........
(اگر فونت فارسی را نشناخت فونت های کنار برنامه را در مسیر windows\fonts کپی کنید) 

دانلود با حجم 1.6 مگابایت

----------


## mohsen_archi

سلام دوستان
تو این بازی دو تا مشکل دارم، یکی اینکه فقط در ویندوز 7 وقتی از منوی Game>Hall Of fame می خوام وارد جدول امتیازات بشم این ارور میاد و خارج میشه:
 این ارور برای چیه؟
و دیگری صداش هست که گاهی پخش نمیشه، من دستور پحش صدا رو میدم ولی گاهی صداش در نمی یاد، قبلا از دایرکس وی بی برای پخش صدا استفاده میکردم که عالی بود ولی تو ویندوز 7 کار نمیکرد برای همین از همون playwav استفاده کردم که خوبه ولی گاهی صدا رو پخش نمیکنه، راهی بهتر هست که تو همه ویندوز ها کار بده؟

----------

